# Thème Léopard



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Salut 

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un thème LEOPARD...

En attendant de l'avoir, j'aimerais déjà bien avoir son apparence !

Comme je sais qu'il existe des thèmes VISTA pour Windows XP...

Je me suis dit pourquoi pas des thèmes LEOPARD pour Mac OS X TIGER ? 

Je voudrais avoir le fond d'écran de Léopard (l'herbe ou bien la galaxie...)

Si possible rendre la barre d'outil transparente (pas avec MenuShade)

Et le DOCK ! :love: 

Si vous ne voyez pas de quoi je veux parler (j'en doute fort  ) allez voir dans apple.com/befr/macosx  

Merci !


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Pardonnez ma perpetuelle impatience 

J'en ai trouvé un en fouinant un peu :

http://spiderlama.deviantart.com/art/Liger-57706188

C'est la réplique exacte de l'OS mis-à-part les icônes il me semble ...

Seulement dans la méthode d'installation, faut faire ça :

1. Installer Cleardock pour qu'il n'y ait rien derriere...

2. *Ouvrir Liger.guiKIT !!**

3. Appliquer le thème "Liger", le set d'icônes et le fond d'écran

4. Ouvrir Liger.pkg et suivre les instructions...

Alors moi j'avais juste Cleardock + L'installation (Liger.pkg)

Résultat : j'ai le dock de Léopard, mais RIEN D'AUTRE...

C'est déjà bien mais bon...

**Le truc c'est : quel logiciel utiliser pour ouvrir les fichier .guiKIT ?*
Car lorsque je veux l'ouvrir il me dit : ouvrir avec... Mais moi jsais pas avec quelle application l'ouvrir !  

Et ensuite, comment on "applique le thème" ? Ca fonctionne pas comme sous Windows j'ai remarqué... 

Merci !!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Septembre 2007)

Shapeshifter


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Septembre 2007)

L'explication en vid&#233;o


----------



## Mike_p687 (27 Septembre 2007)

Super ça fonctionne 

Le seul truc c'est que pour certaines applications, la barre d'option redevient celle de base...  c'est normal ?

SInon, vu que ShapeShifter est payant, une fois ma période d'essai expirée ... Est-ce que je pourrai conserver mon thème ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2007)

Essaies de me fournir le nom des applications ayant le bug. 

ps: as-tu vu les known issues sur Deviantart ? apparement, la barre de menus ne fonctionne pas pour les applications full screen. 

Pour Shapeshifter, tu pourras conserver ton th&#232;me mais tu ne pourras plus l'appliquer. 

Je t'ai mis le fond d'&#233;cran offciel de L&#233;opard ici.


----------

